# low oil sensor at 8400 mi



## jvamenta (Apr 27, 2011)

We got our 2011 V6 FSI Lux about 8 months ago. We haven't had any problems after 8,400 (very enjoyable) miles of mostly gentle highway driving. This past weekend the Low Oil light went on with a warning message to add a maximum of 1.25 quarts oil but I could continue driving. I brought it to the dealer and they added 1.3 quarts. As this is my first VW, should I be concerned about this much oil loss for a new vehicle? I'm just hoping if this isn't a sign of things to come.

Should I keep a quart of oil in the car for example? [oil brand/grade suggestions?]

Thanks in advance for any input guys!


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

does the FSI have the Dipstick or just digital oil gauge?


----------



## jvamenta (Apr 27, 2011)

It has an electronic dipstick.

I should probably get a physical dipstick...

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f20/oil-dipstick-retrofit-2011-vw-touareg-tdi-4586/

... but was just wondering if this amount of oil loss is "normal".


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Not sure if even true for the new touaregs, but I have heard the older Vr6 motors in Vw's are notorious for burning oil.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

the reason i ask is because the electronic dipstick can show false readings, so if you didn't check physically, you may have added oil and overfilled your touareg. I've had it where it shows my oil close to the bottom of the electronic dipstick, then the next day or two it goes back to full. I"d definitely check into that you wouldn't want to do any damage to the engine or catylatic converter..


with the oil use, i'd say a little bit of oil use at the start of breakin is normal, that is certainly more than I used. I went through maybe a 1/2 liter over the first 8,000 km. since then however I haven't used any oil at all.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Was your car parked on an incline when you got the warning? Because even on my slightly sloped driveway, the electronic oil gauge can display a different level in different parts of the driveway. You need to make sure the car is as level as possible AND that all the oil has drained back into the pan *before* getting a digital level indication that is even remotely reliable. 

Interestingly enough, the old fashioned concept of checking levels on a cold engine doesn't seem to apply anymore. VW now advises 
1. Engine oil temperature at least 60 °C.
2. Vehicle must be level (horizontal).
3. Wait a few minutes after switching off the engine to allow the oil to flow back into the sump

By the way, each demarcation on that electronic dipstick is supposed to be 0.25 liter. So - when properly calibrated - that display represents 2 liters, in 0.25 liter increments.

//greg//


----------



## jvamenta (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, I first got the warning during highway driving. 

Thanks for the your help interpreting the electronic dipstick and positioning the car correctly. When I'm due for a 10K checkup, I'll have the dealer check for calibration. Might not hurt to pick up a physical dipstick as well.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

I just got this message as well on my 2011 VR6 Sport. I'm at 17,500 miles, and the message says to add up to 1.5 quarts. I got the message while driving on the Interstate.

First thing I did was get on the forums and do a search. Will check for a false reading later in the day, and if I still have a message, will call the service department tomorrow for advice.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Grizzld said:


> Ithe message says to add up to 1.5 quarts. .


Park the car on level ground, shut off engine, wait 5 minutes or more for circulating oil to return to crankcase. But not too long, the oil should not be cold when measured. Then turn on ignition, but don't start engine. Push CAR button on the console. Tap SERVICE on the display screen. See if the graphic agrees that you need a quart and a half. FYI, each hash mark equates to 1/4 liter. So to need a quart and a half, it would have to be down roughly six lines.

Did you have the dealer do the 10K service? I ask, because that includes an oil and oil filter change. So you should have only 7500 miles on that oil. Based upon the consumption I see in my diesel (which are generically considered to use more oil that petrol engines) mine drops about 1 hash mark every 5000 miles or so.

//greg//


----------



## taliano120 (Dec 19, 2007)

I park on a pretty good incline at work. Driving home that night, I hit a bit of traffic. Sitting there, I decided to check the oil level. Display showed oil level at max mark with message to the right: "Please reduce oil level". I did not panic, but thought it was quite strange though. The vehicle has 1100 miles on it. No oil has ever been added, at least not by its owner.

When I finally got home, I parked in the garage (quite level ground), ate a quick dinner & checked the level again. Here's what was displayed:










I believe this sonar-type level sensor may be quite accurate, but quite quirky at the same time.

People uneducated in automobiles could seriously damage their vehicles. This needs to be looked at by VW.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

Grizzld said:


> I just got this message as well on my 2011 VR6 Sport. I'm at 17,500 miles, and the message says to add up to 1.5 quarts. I got the message while driving on the Interstate.
> 
> First thing I did was get on the forums and do a search. Will check for a false reading later in the day, and if I still have a message, will call the service department tomorrow for advice.


UPDATE: So, I went to the dealer, and they gave me a quart of oil. Put it in myself after work, but the oil level would never show up on the service screen. The orange light went off immediately. Finally reset after 24 hours.


----------

